# Joe & Mam's shop at Jatujak Market, Bangkok



## s1214215 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here are some pics from Joe & mam's shop at Jatujak Market, Bangkok. They have some very good paphs. 

Sorry, I only had a phone camera at the time

Brett










































A flask I was offered for $140. Any thoughts on this one? These are the parents


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 21, 2011)

Wowee! Wonderful Brachy's I like the dude reclining in the lawn chair!


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, she will tell you its a hard life hahah.. 

What the thoughs on the flask I am offered?

Brett


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 21, 2011)

That threw me for a second. You're talking about the two PICs on top of odd ball flask??? A leuco crossing? go for it! Just get instructions on growing them out from compots. I could use them too


----------



## Clark (Apr 21, 2011)

Haggle her down to $95.
And tell her your doing her a favor.


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahah.. not much chance of a discount.. that is the discounted price.

I was offered one of six flasks and she is deflasking the others to grow for sale as mature plants.

Brett


----------



## Clark (Apr 21, 2011)

Next.


----------



## Dido (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice picts thanks for share, 
have to check when a plane leaves to bring me there.....


----------



## etex (Apr 21, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:Great shop- could do some serious shopping there!! Love the leucos!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 21, 2011)

Brett, 

Neat. Curious what their prices are for the plants, just to have a frame of reference. How much were the brachy hybrids? Album brachys? Leucos? Thanks.


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 21, 2011)

I will ask.. Will post more next week as the shop Wed, Thurs, Sat, Sund.

Brett


----------



## Heather (Apr 21, 2011)

Hrm, people told me markets in California were nice but we don't have THOSE!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2011)

The flask has potential. Wish I could get there for an hour!


----------



## Howzat (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, that is really a market in every sense. But the flask is much dearer than that offered at TIOS. Even Xavier Garreau from Hanoi was offering whiskey flask of concolor for about $70 (NT$2000).


----------



## Hien (Apr 21, 2011)

The flowers in the background are sweet.
No wonder why the peoples in that world live longer, just look how relax life seems in that chair.


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2011)

That's cool to see propagated items in Thai market.


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 21, 2011)

There are a lot of nurseries who do propagate. Joe and Mam get a lot of flasks from Taiwan as well as do there own breeding. 

Dark leucochilum and godefroyae breeding is really taking off here.

Brett


----------



## Marc (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice too bad that ( taking flasks aside ) one will never be able to visit such a shop in the far east and bring a nice Paph back home. ( Without a lot of hassle / risk )


----------



## Shiva (Apr 21, 2011)

That's something I will never see on my street, not even in a dream.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: Take the flask! Hopefully there's lots of healthy vigorous flasklings in there! Those brachys are to die for!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 21, 2011)

Shiva said:


> That's something I will never see on my street, not even in a dream.



Every weekend around here, white vans pull over on major roads, set up a canopy tent, and unload dozens of nameless orchids. Lots of Phal clones mostly, with the occasional epi, dendrobe, etc from $5-25. Some of it is very nice, and healthy plants, but none with names. 

BTW, I think any unoccupied inch of roadway shoulder is available to sell stuff out of your car free of charge in FL??? People sell cooked food (like prepared meats to full meals), veggies, fruits, plants, tires, appliances, gator jerky, honey, iguanas, fishing bait, you name it. Just pull over, open your trunk, and sell away!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 21, 2011)

Brett, I'm sorry but your not going to like my answer. I don't think the parents are that great to be selling for that kind of money. I suppose if all you are looking for is dark lecho's this might be a good flask. As you know, I prefer the rounder 3/4 dark against a nice clean white. Sorry to disagree with you my friend.


----------



## carrilloenglish (Apr 21, 2011)

Like all of you, I am left speechless and in awe at the quality of flowers in these photographs.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow I remember the days I use to go there when I visit Thailand!

Ramon


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 21, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Every weekend around here, white vans pull over on major roads, set up a canopy tent, and unload dozens of nameless orchids. Lots of Phal clones mostly, with the occasional epi, dendrobe, etc from $5-25. Some of it is very nice, and healthy plants, but none with names.
> 
> BTW, I think any unoccupied inch of roadway shoulder is available to sell stuff out of your car free of charge in FL??? People sell cooked food (like prepared meats to full meals), veggies, fruits, plants, tires, appliances, gator jerky, honey, iguanas, fishing bait, you name it. Just pull over, open your trunk, and sell away!



Welcome to Florida! Where did you see the person selling gator jerkey? Specifcally, 'cause I want some.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, that's a great looking bunch of plants. I don't have any ideas on the flask really but the plants in it look healthy enough.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh my! How could you ever choose just one???!!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 21, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Welcome to Florida! Where did you see the person selling gator jerkey? Specifcally, 'cause I want some.



The most consistently placed gator jerky vendors are on 520 between the 50/520 split and I95 (our route to the beach). Just a little west of Lake Poinsett. They are there every Saturday and Sunday (never been that way during the week). I have seen it for sale along Hwy 192 too, but not as regularly. On the surface roads near us, you never know what you'll find on Alafaya between Colonial and the 408. Same for Colonial between Alafaya and the executive airport.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful plants...  I also wish there were as many paphs at my weekend market.. I'm also interested to know the price of the brachys and other paphs for sale (in baht).. Is Jatujak open every day or only certain days of the week?


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi

Jatujak has a plant market on Wed/Thurs and then the regular market on Sat/Sun. Mam and Joe, as well as other orchid sellers are there all of those days, but in general the best days are Wed and Thurs

In the end I have to pass on this flask anyway as I got an email from Alfredo Manrique that my two Phragmipedium kovachii 'Memoria Grimanesa Manrique' CHM/AOS x self flasks are ready to go a little earlier than expected, but thats OK. So they win, though it will burn a whole in my pocket - Ouch!.. http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com/Photogallery/gallery/PK-Grimanesa-Manrique.htm

Brett


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2011)

Great thing :drool:, good luck with those tinies Brett!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Apr 22, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> Brett, I'm sorry but your not going to like my answer. I don't think the parents are that great to be selling for that kind of money. I suppose if all you are looking for is dark lecho's this might be a good flask. As you know, I prefer the rounder 3/4 dark against a nice clean white. Sorry to disagree with you my friend.



I agree with you Bob. I like a clear dark webby pattern against a white background and I'm always looking for stems as long as possible for a leucochilum!


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Chris.. I will post a set of links or pics from Thai growers so you can see whats happening here. 

Some growers aim for an all black Leuco/godefroyae. Some are getting close, but it seems so far at the expense of shape, size, and stem. 

That said, I have seen some good ones, but way out of my price range. 

I will seek some pics and make another post

Brett


----------

